# smooth hubcaps



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

regarding availability.... I found some online, but steel, so probably kinda heavy, and $30 each! 
http://www.hubcapmike.com/smoothie_hubcaps.html

I might try putting a layer of tape over the holes in the almost smooth stock hubcaps for the suzuki swift just to see if it makes a measurable difference....


----------



## JRitt (Sep 29, 2009)

take your current wheel covers and wrap window shrink film around the cover and tape it to the inside. Add some scotch double faced tape at various points to keep it attached to the cover and not be seen. Shrink it for a smooth finish and see if you get lower fuel (energy usage)


----------



## esoneson (Sep 1, 2008)

dtbaker said:


> anybody have any trustworthy data showing what energy savings at 35-45mph can be gained with smooth hubcaps?
> 
> how about a place to buy them, or a cheap way to fabricate some that look decent?
> 
> ...and do they significantly impact heat dissipation needed from braking? I am guessing not except maybe on long downhills at highway speeds?




Take a look at http://www.ecomodder.com

A little searching there will give you plenty of data.

Eric


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

JRitt said:


> take your current wheel covers and wrap window shrink film around the cover and tape it to the inside. Add some scotch double faced tape at various points to keep it attached to the cover and not be seen. Shrink it for a smooth finish and see if you get lower fuel (energy usage)


I like this idea! Or perhaps regular saran wrap film and 3M spray adhesive....


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

JCWitney has them for most rims, but they require drilling to attach to the rim.

I believe they are called Boneville slat flat smoothies.

comment: If you obscure the airflow won't the brakes overheat? Had a friend that had massive brake fade when running the smoothies, way back in the day of 25 cent a gallon gasoline.


----------



## paker (Jun 20, 2008)

piotrsko said:


> JCWitney has them for most rims, but they require drilling to attach to the rim.
> 
> I believe they are called Boneville slat flat smoothies.
> 
> comment: If you obscure the airflow won't the brakes overheat? Had a friend that had massive brake fade when running the smoothies, way back in the day of 25 cent a gallon gasoline.


Many survived when the only wheels available were solid steel rims. There should be enough airflow under the car to cool the brakes.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

piotrsko said:


> comment: If you obscure the airflow won't the brakes overheat? Had a friend that had massive brake fade when running the smoothies, way back in the day of 25 cent a gallon gasoline.


yeah, but that was when we had drum brakes on front.... I am wondering if non-race conditions will fade 'these days' 


d


----------



## esoneson (Sep 1, 2008)

piotrsko said:


> JCWitney has them for most rims, but they require drilling to attach to the rim.
> 
> I believe they are called Boneville slat flat smoothies.
> 
> comment: If you obscure the airflow won't the brakes overheat? Had a friend that had massive brake fade when running the smoothies, way back in the day of 25 cent a gallon gasoline.




Full Moon Hubcaps i.e. http://www.southernrods.com/categories/products/product-2150.html


----------



## grayballs (Aug 27, 2008)

I saw some, about a week ago, that looked like they might have started life as pizza pans,,,, 'even had them polished


----------



## esoneson (Sep 1, 2008)

Here is some real live data on smooth hubcaps performance improvements:

http://ecomodder.com/forum/showthread.php/experiment-smooth-wheel-discs-tested-b-4-6-a-4368.html

Eric


----------



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

dtbaker said:


> yeah, but that was when we had drum brakes on front.... I am wondering if non-race conditions will fade 'these days'
> 
> 
> d


I think the answer is Yes. Modern disc brake systems can and do still suffer from brake fade. Most noticable is braking from high speeds 60 MPH let's say. 

I know I was doing some G-tech data collection on my wife's maxima one day and did a 60-0 stop then imediately accelerated to 60 and did another. Heat overwhelmed the system and brakes started to very definately fade. Guess they are only designed to do emergency stops from high speed once before a cool down period. 

May not be an issue depending on your driving habits and vehicles top speed. However on my car with the added weight of the conversion I'm already thinking of braking upgrades. Vented rotors, brake ducts etc to improve the braking.

Thaniel


----------



## automd (Feb 5, 2010)

dtbaker said:


> regarding availability.... I found some online, but steel, so probably kinda heavy, and $30 each!
> http://www.hubcapmike.com/smoothie_hubcaps.html
> 
> I might try putting a layer of tape over the holes in the almost smooth stock hubcaps for the suzuki swift just to see if it makes a measurable difference....


I'm just thinking the same way. Those finishing touches on the hub caps are just perfect for car restorations of classic cars.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

automd said:


> I'm just thinking the same way. Those finishing touches on the hub caps are just perfect for car restorations of classic cars.


For a '97 Suzuki Swift, I think a little duct tape on the hubcaps IS a restoration...


----------

